# Artist or Artists Wanted For A Very Small Project



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello there. I'm looking for an artist (or artists) to do a few simple drawings for me. Total creative freedom to you. I won't tell you how to do it. All I'd like is for it to be in color. I'd prefer if it was hand drawn but it's not a must. Please let me know if you're interested so I can give you the details!


----------



## lmaolola (Dec 17, 2012)

What is this for and do they need to be originals?


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

They don't need to be originals but I don't think it's already been done. So in that case, it'll probably have to be from scratch. It's just a picture of what each cognitive function looks like to you. No input from me. You can do whichever of the 16 you're interested in.


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

StraightCrushin said:


> They don't need to be originals but I don't think it's already been done. So in that case, it'll probably have to be from scratch. It's just a picture of what each cognitive function looks like to you. No input from me. You can do whichever of the 16 you're interested in.


I'm interested, sounds like a fun project


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

yes, sounds like fun!


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

StraightCrushin said:


> It's just a picture of what each cognitive function looks like to you. No input from me. You can do whichever of the 16 you're interested in.


Do you mean personality type where you said cognitive function? Or do you mean 8 where you said 16?


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

smolio said:


> Do you mean personality type where you said cognitive function? Or do you mean 8 where you said 16?


Ha, sorry! I meant the 8 cognitive functions but if you're interested in doing whole types, that'd be cool too.


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

StraightCrushin said:


> Ha, sorry! I meant the 8 cognitive functions but if you're interested in doing whole types, that'd be cool too.


Ah, sweet! I definitely wanna give both a shot


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, I'm figuring out what form/style of art I could use to represent the functions.

So far I could try...
-graphic design/logo
-abstract painting
-personifications
-or a mixture

I'm thinking I could do something graphic design/logo-ish and it could be a nice little emblem for people to display in their sigs or something 8P (Or maybe even go as far as... merchandising???? Profit????? Fame???????? Notoriety?????????????) I think what would be really cool if they could be combinable. For example, a Ni-Te user would lay the Ni logo over the Te logo.

Abstract painting would be a form that could bring color, mood, contrast, and lines into play without worrying about concrete forms since the functions are well... abstract theories in themselves. So it's something to consider.

I think I can see personifications moreso for the personality types, but it could be a fun try with functions too.




Also if anybody else is interested in the project, they could gather a bunch of visual ideas and post suggestions I think.


----------



## KaoticRogue (Jul 1, 2013)

StraightCrushin said:


> They don't need to be originals but I don't think it's already been done. So in that case, it'll probably have to be from scratch. It's just a picture of what each cognitive function looks like to you. No input from me. You can do whichever of the 16 you're interested in.


This sounds really fun I might join too if that's ok. :3
I take a while though.......


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd like to join!


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

Aw man, somebody beat me to the punch with the whole mix and match functions idea:

Downloads - CognitiveType


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

smolio said:


> Aw man, somebody beat me to the punch with the whole mix and match functions idea:
> 
> Downloads - CognitiveType


I like the three within the one (NiFe) = morning, noon, night; birth, life, death; etc.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

StraightCrushin said:


> Hello there. I'm looking for an artist (or artists) to do a few simple drawings for me. Total creative freedom to you. I won't tell you how to do it. All I'd like is for it to be in color. I'd prefer if it was hand drawn but it's not a must. Please let me know if you're interested so I can give you the details!


Hello, I'd love to join. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## smolio (Mar 7, 2013)

That... is an interesting take on the iconography. I saw a bunch of lines making cool looking graphic symbols and was like "oooh TiSe kinda looks like a triforce" 8P

I kinda prefer the NeTi one over the TiNe one (the one that supposedly represents my preferred functions)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

StraightCrushin said:


> Hello there. I'm looking for an artist (or artists) to do a few simple drawings for me. Total creative freedom to you. I won't tell you how to do it. All I'd like is for it to be in color. I'd prefer if it was hand drawn but it's not a must. Please let me know if you're interested so I can give you the details!


What do you need?


----------

